# My first attempt with ONR - i'm a happy chappy



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

I been itching to try this product for my self, and i finally got around to using the ONR last thursday, after waiting a week, it was the only sunny evening for ages!!

My car hadn't been cleaned for a good 5weeks, its covered about 1500miles since then. It had bugs, all kinds of road grime and crap stuck to it. So i thought prefect...a great test for ONR!

Befores:


































I organised the following:

A spray bottle with 30ml of ONR and water
A bucket with 30ml per 1 UK gallon of water (warm) - think i over strengthed it a bit!!
A drying towel
A microfibre 
Some QD in a bottle - megs last touch
Tyres dressed with Megs high endurance.

So there's some progress shots, I took it panel by panel as instructed.

I sprayed the panel first with the ONR mix, then washed the panel with a wash mitt, which dragged all the crap off the paint work. I dried the panel, then sprayed it with QD a buffed with the microfibre.


























Did this all round the car and finished up with the wheels, which done with normal methods.

And the results...after a quick wipe over with last touch.


































































In summary, what a fantastic product!! Great for a quick detail, this only took an 1hr start to finish. Although its killed my mitt as all the crap stuck to it and its very difficult to wash out?? So i need to get me a groat sponge for it to work better me thinks. Or am i doing something wrong? I thought the strong mix might have done this??

I know the civics paint very well, and there was already some light marks in it, and this didn't put any imprefections in the paint,

This was a very hard test for the product as the car was in such a state...the fly marks took some extra rubbing and i could really tell the difference of not having a pre-wash step i.e. foamed and sprayed off.

All in all, i'm please with the product and i'll be using it a bit more often to spruce up the cars mid proper detailing. And i need to use it a little more and get used to it. Washing panel by panel without a pre-wash etc just felt wierd!! lol

With the layer of waxes the civic has on it, it still looks great after completing a 600mile round trip to cornwall and back. :thumb:

Comments welcome!

Dan


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

good news - especially with the soft Honda paint :thumb:

I would recommend some of the 1z Anti-Insect pre-spray for this time of year. Just leave it to soak the bugs for a few minutes and then ONR as usual, and it dissolves them, so avoids the need for scrubbing - which would be a problem regardless of shampoo used.

Looks good


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> good news - especially with the soft Honda paint :thumb:
> 
> I would recommend some of the 1z Anti-Insect pre-spray for this time of year. Just leave it to soak the bugs for a few minutes and then ONR as usual, and it dissolves them, so avoids the need for scrubbing - which would be a problem regardless of shampoo used.
> 
> Looks good


Thanks -i'll give that ago 

Can you recommend anything other than a wash mitt to use for the wash phase, all the dirt just seems to stick to mine.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Dan Clark said:


> I been itching to try this product for my self, and i finally got around to using the ONR last thursday, after waiting a week, it was the only sunny evening for ages!!
> 
> My car hadn't been cleaned for a good 5weeks, its covered about 1500miles since then. It had bugs, all kinds of road grime and crap stuck to it. So i thought prefect...a great test for ONR!
> 
> ...


1H blimey I can do a proper wash with the pressure washer in 30 mins more and it wont kill my mitt either.

I think this product is good but I am still not seeing the benefits of using it over traditional methods...

Not being argumentative or anything but just a view point...

PS. I see swirls in the after picture of the NS rear quarter panel


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> 1H blimey I can do a proper wash with the pressure washer in 30 mins more and it wont kill my mitt either.
> 
> I think this product is good but I am still not seeing the benefits of using it over traditional methods...
> 
> ...


Yeah there's some swirls in the car, its just so bloody difficult to keep the honda clean with out putting marks in it. Thats a hologram on NS rear panel from the last touch. Plus deep bronze shows everything! The front wings and bonnet are fecked due to stone chips and the bloody cats in my street, i'm seriously thinking of a vinyl wrap. lol

It will need its yearly g220 attack in a month or so to see it right again. 

P.S - took me an hour as i like to take my time. lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks great. I am really enjoying using ONR atm too.

Very interesting to see and hear that no marring occurred, even on soft Honda paintwork.

Optimum recommend 1oz to 1-2 US Gallons. That is a dilution between 128:1 and 256:1. Your 30ml to 1 imperial gallon (approx 4550ml) is about 150:1, which is within the recommendation. Quite possibly a wise choice due to the level of dirt on the car.

I tried using a m/f covered bone sponge initially, but found that held onto the dirt like your wash mitt. I have since used B&Q grout sponges which rinse off easily and cleanly. I might just have to try a Z sponge to compare.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> 1H blimey I can do a proper wash with the pressure washer in 30 mins more and it wont kill my mitt either.
> 
> I think this product is good but I am still not seeing the benefits of using it over traditional methods...
> 
> ...


Yes but I bet it didn't take you 30 mins the first time you did it though, 1 hr for a first time is pretty quick I expect after a few goes it will be much faster. The most obvious benefit for me is being able to wash the car while its still hot without getting water marks.


----------



## Mental_Mikey (Jun 5, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> I think this product is good but I am still not seeing the benefits of using it over traditional methods...
> 
> Not being argumentative or anything but just a view point...


Not needing to use a PW for a start


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

took me well over an hour the first time, as I had my buttocks clenched so tight that moving around was a problem just by itself :lol:

Can do mine in about 20 mins now incl wheels etc and filling buckets and putting stuff away 

Wont suit everyone, like just about EVERY detailing product out there, but after doing the Brabus last weekend, spending quite a few hours on the MG in the evenings last week, it was really very nice to get both my daily cars spotless and waxed in about 1 hour, in blazing hot sun with zero water spotting, and then get cracking on the cold beers and BBQ all afternoon


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> took me well over an hour the first time, as I had my buttocks cleanched so tight that moving around was a problem just by itself


:lol:


----------



## Mental_Mikey (Jun 5, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> I had my buttocks clenched so tight that moving around was a problem just by itself


Got to be honest and admit I never saw _that_ in the instructions

Really must wear me specs more often :lol:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> Can do mine in about 20 mins now incl wheels etc and filling buckets and putting stuff away


:doublesho
I really must optimize my technique then. It takes an hour at least to do all that. But then again my car is often pretty dirty so more caution means more time.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

toni said:


> :doublesho
> I really must optimize my technique then. It takes an hour at least to do all that. But then again my car is often pretty dirty so more caution means more time.


no need to rush, but with 3 to do I often try and move fairly fast when its not too dirty  I have easy wheels to clean as well.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Phisp said:


> Looks great. I am really enjoying using ONR atm too.
> 
> Very interesting to see and hear that no marring occurred, even on soft Honda paintwork.
> 
> ...


Thanks 

Yep i'm off to B&Q to get me a groat sponge and see if that makes a difference.

Yeah i was totally amazed it didn't mark the paint, there is a bit on the NS quarter, but thats more of a haze from the last touch wipe down, i did to it in direct sun-light and it was bloody hot.

Very impressed with ONR and i'll be attacking my Volvo when it returns from the garage.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, car looks fantastic. And safe on Honda paint :thumb:


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for this write up Dan.

I have a Civic in NHB and as you know the paint is ridiculously soft. I've been looking into ONR for a while but haven't had the guts to use it on the Honda paint! But after reading your experience, I think I might brave it.

Cheers
Stu


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Black car + direct sun + a quick wash = waterspots


...untill now


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Stu Blue 182 said:


> Thanks for this write up Dan.
> 
> I have a Civic in NHB and as you know the paint is ridiculously soft. I've been looking into ONR for a while but haven't had the guts to use it on the Honda paint! But after reading your experience, I think I might brave it.
> 
> ...


i use it on my Milano Red CTR :thumb:

so long as you use your head and don't go in all guns blazing you'll be fine!

just bear in mind all the usual stuff you do now you're a DW addict, and you wont go wrong.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> I think this product is good but I am still not seeing the benefits of using it over traditional methods...


One benefit is being able to clay as you go (obtained from Scottwax's YouTube channel):

Wash and dry a panel using ONR, as normal - so you know it is clean. 
Rewet panel with ONR wash solution.
Clay - ONR, even at 256:1, provides very good lubrication.
Wipe down panel again with ONR
Perform final drying/QD steps as normal.

As my experience grows with ONR, I might be tempted to leave out the initial drying stage and move straight onto claying once I know the panel is clean.


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Lubricity is a word :thumb:

http://www.yourdictionary.com/lubricity


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Stu Blue 182 said:


> Thanks for this write up Dan.
> 
> I have a Civic in NHB and as you know the paint is ridiculously soft. I've been looking into ONR for a while but haven't had the guts to use it on the Honda paint! But after reading your experience, I think I might brave it.
> 
> ...


Cheers.

As said, just take your time and you'll be fine.

I must admit i was a little weary of it especially on deep bronze which marks when you look at it funny, it feels very strange washing panel by panel too, but i'm turned its a great product! And i love that i haven't had to get out and put away the PW and hose pipe


----------

